# What if LeBron grows a couple more inches?



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

You can take this lightly... it's just idle speculation, I guess.

He's young... what if he did grow some more?

Say about 6'10", with that kind of freaky athleticism and strength. 

How would that change what kind of player you think he's going to become? 

I think he'd be an great power forward. He's got an excellent touch around the basket; I've seen him make hook shots with both hands (ask Tim Duncan if that's easy), as well as a beautiful sweeping skyhook.

His handle would be excellent for a guy that size. He would be kind of like Lamar Odom, I think, but more athletic, just better all-around, and obviously more focused, more of a leader, etc, we know Lamar's problems. 

I think a couple more inches would change everything... although, he's capable of playing the power forward spot right now, just a bit undersized. Charles Barkley is always saying that the 4 is his natural position and that he'll play it eventually; I don't know about that if he's 6'8", but if he grew to 6'10" Barkley would look like a genius. (Well, I think he is anyway.)

Thoughts?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

If that happens I think he would be sort of the Rashard Lewis/Lamar Odom + a little of Kobe type of player.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Who knows. Lebron is already something I've never seen before. Adding two inches to that would just make things even more amazing.

I don't know about Lebron playing long term minutes at the 4. Just because the Cavs are better with the ball in his hands...but if they got some good guards...yeah sure why not?

Lebron has a power forward body right now. He looks just a little smaller than Kenyon Martin and he has a far more developed game.

He could be a good rebounder. In fact I think that's the area that is hurt the most with him playing the 1. He doesn't get to the glass like he could.

I doubt Lebron grows more. But KG did grow after he came in the league, so it's possible. KG is what, 7-1?

If anyone could make Lebron a 4 it's Paul Silas. He made Barkley into the player he became.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Who knows. Lebron is already something I've never seen before. Adding two inches to that would just make things even more amazing.
> 
> I don't know about Lebron playing long term minutes at the 4. Just because the Cavs are better with the ball in his hands...but if they got some good guards...yeah sure why not?
> ...


Lebrons' bigger than Kenyon, weighs more, looks much more cut


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

If Kenyon Martin had more skills, he would be a small forward.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Lebrons' bigger than Kenyon, weighs more, looks much more cut


Really?

That's astonishing. Forget High School. How many rookies coming out of college have been this physically ready? Good grief.


----------



## gifford (May 27, 2003)

I heard lebron is already 23 yrs old so i dont think he will grow taller anymore


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gifford</b>!
> I heard lebron is already 23 yrs old so i dont think he will grow taller anymore



WTF?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gifford</b>!
> I heard lebron is already 23 yrs old so i dont think he will grow taller anymore


Useless post


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gifford</b>!
> I heard lebron is already 23 yrs old so i dont think he will grow taller anymore


This was gifford third post. I wonder if his first two posts were so insightful... but then I could care less and will not check them to verify.

Actually, it's pretty scary that this kid just turned 19 a few days ago.... he's got amazing athletics, he's not even fully learned the league yet, he's already got better basketball IQ than 85% of the league, and he hasn't even reached the average age of a male's physical maturity! Give him 3 years to get closer to his potential, and then 7 more years of terrorizing the league!! Cool!


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

When he had a broken wrist the doc also did an X-ray on his growth plate (it was either him and his coach or mother that wanted it done) and they said he'd likely get up to 6'9, maybe 6'10. At that time he was 6'6 or so I think.


----------



## MDTS and MCTS (Sep 2, 2003)

Then he will get alot more sex if he grew a few more inches


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

As regards fairweather fans response, that is the first time someone ever had a sig line that perfectly matched their post! fairweather fan, you get no points for that idiotic, incoherent post.


----------



## MDTS and MCTS (Sep 2, 2003)

idiotic maybe but incoherent no

my post made perfect sense in no way was it incoherent


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> When he had a broken wrist the doc also did an X-ray on his growth plate (it was either him and his coach or mother that wanted it done) and they said he'd likely get up to 6'9, maybe 6'10. At that time he was 6'6 or so I think.


I broke my ankle in high school. I was 6'2 at the time and the doctor said that growth plate was still open and i would probably grow another couple inches. It's two years later. I'm 6'2.5... 

Just a thought. I think James is pretty close to done. The doctor could be right, could be wrong. My example just shows you have to wait and see.

That said, I hope he grows a little more, it would be nice to see. I don't think he should be a PF though. They have Booz for that. Leave him where he is happy.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

or if he hits a Scottie Pippen growth spurt (i think he went from 6-2 to 6-6 while in college) and ends up a 7footer...


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

David Robinson grew from 6'4" to 7'1" while he was at the Naval academy.

Things like this give me hope that I won't be 5'7" forever.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> David Robinson grew from 6'4" to 7'1" while he was at the Naval academy.
> 
> Things like this give me hope that I won't be 5'7" forever.


i've been at college for 2.5 years and i've barely grown half an inch


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Personally, I'm still waiting for my ultimate growth spurt to take place... just 1 foot more and i'm ready to go pro...


----------



## gifford (May 27, 2003)

Mongolmike, JOHN & BEEZ

pls read at NBA blog squad " Is James for real". For your information. Im not the only one who heard it.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gifford</b>!
> Mongolmike, JOHN & BEEZ
> 
> pls read at NBA blog squad " Is James for real". For your information. Im not the only one who heard it.


And you believe that


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

it's called being sarcastic


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> it's called being sarcastic


nah tpb2. I thinks he being serious


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> nah tpb2. I thinks he being serious


i wasnt talking about you, i was talking to him about the "blog" saying LeBron was 23


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tpb2</b>!
> 
> 
> i wasnt talking about you, i was talking to him about the "blog" saying LeBron was 23


*slaps self*


----------

